# Javascript Horizontal Scrollbar > Scrolling jagged with 'background-image:'



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi I downloaded a JS code, ascroll.js, for a Horizontal Scrollbar, myself new to JS. 

It works really well offline with both 'background-color' and 'background-image' settings defined.

Yet Online it works well with 'background-color' and very jagged/ rough with 'background-image'. 

I utilise a repeating background, I have stretched to great widths, reduced it to tiny filesize ~15kb, to no avail, can someone please explain why it affects the JS Scrollbar when the image is called from ther server?

Then perhaps implement a workaround...

The site is http://www.semiotically.com/ I have removed the background-image from the Scrollbar for the moment.


Thanks,

Sem.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi the scrolling is too fast I know! hehe It's for my grandad who's new to computers and mice, just kidding...

OK seriously have posted a link to comparison with 'background-images', you won't miss it:

http://www.semiotically.com/

Thank you guys,

Sem.


----------



## Sem_White (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi the file is: ascroll.js

It's pretty much a CPU issue the scrolling, I've tested on various family machines and the result correlates to this.

I will create Images that link to the Iframes, instead of keeping them open continuously (some will remain).

I might consider slowing the scrolling too once I've finished the other. I will amiss the background images as I prefer the functionality.

I downloaded Safari and it works like Opera, Firefox and IE, so maybe it was still loading the JS.

I've taken a lot of stick on the use of Iframes, it seems there is also support: 

- http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/605736.html
- http://www.dynamicdrive.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18597


It's still ongoing so I'm not concerned yet with the parsing as long as I can still get results I am looking for across the browsers I am testing for. 

Thanks guys.


----------

